# Timbre computarizado



## Jhonny O (Nov 7, 2006)

hola como estan saben necesito averiguar todo sobre como hacer un timbre computarizado estoy haciendo un sistema de información y que este sistema pueda manejar el toque de timbre  a cada hora establecida . si alguien me podría enviar información le estaré muy agradecido   

saludos


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola Jhonny O:

Un sitema de información que maneje un timbre? lo que quieres es que una PC maneje un timbre o alarma dependiendo de un programa corriendo en la misma?

Si es así, es muy sencillo sólo necesitas activar un opto-acoplador conectado a un pin de alguno de los puertos de la PC (LPT, Serial).

Este opto-acoplador controlaría una sencilla alarma hecha con 2 integrados 555. Uno conectado como oscilador lento para el intervalo de la alarma y el segundo con la frecuencia que quieras para la alarma. El software determinaría a que hora y por que debe sonar la alarma.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

